# David Bowie appreciation thread



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

We all love Bowie.

Even if you haven't heard of him, you love his songs and you love him.

Let's get down with Dave 

First up, my fav Bowie track of all time:






Second fav:






Good things come in threes, or in this case two, Dave and Freddy here to take you on a musical journey


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Great funky track from a funky man!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Huh weird. I thought those three songs were Elton John. This website says he wrote them, too.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I appreciate David Bowie. My band used to do a version of Ziggy Stardust in a grungy/metal flavour.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

SPACE ODDITIY I love that one


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

He reminds me of a man . . . .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

DAVID BOWIE ! these are my faves by BOWIE . . .

love the vibe to this song-






love the lyrics-






i didnt care for nirvanas cover of this epic song-


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

China Girl.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahh. David Bowie, the artist formerly known as Davy Jones, who didnt want to be confused with a certain Monkee.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, for me being an ex-Pom and of the right age group Bowie was/is a fav of mine so to that end I would have to say Jean Genie!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

David Bowie. . . someone in here referred to him as "funky". Really? Do we need a definitive extraction of the word? I think we do.

I will venture forth as saying that David Bowie was the very antithesis of "Funk".

Not for lack of trying, mind you...


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Heroes is a great song,

and I like this song too:


----------

